

Smart, gets things done, opinionated: some thoughts on technical hiring - creature
http://alexpounds.com/blog/2013/05/14/smart-gets-things-done-opinionated

======
SeanKilleen
My WebSense filter at work blocked this for "sex". Is there sex-related
language, or is the work filter just set waaay to strictly?

~~~
creature
There's no sex-related language, though it might not like the photos in my
portfolio.

